# Turkoglu seeks 'rebirth' with Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> A year ago, Toronto signed versatile free agent forward Hedo Turkoglu believing he might be the final piece to an Eastern Conference contending club and a player that might help the Raptors keep Chris Bosh around.
> 
> The 6-foot-10 Turkoglu just had finished helping the Orlando Magic reach the NBA Finals, where they lost to the Lakers, and for all the hype that surrounded Magic center Dwight Howard, it was Turkoglu whom the Magic ran their offense through that season
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...100721hedo-turkoglu-looking-rebound-suns.html


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd be a lot happier about having him if we had a starting PF to go with him. I, like all other Suns fans, don't want him starting at PF. Really wish we could get a defensive PF and let Hedo play SF and bring Hill off the bench with the rest of the mob.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

l0st1 said:


> I'd be a lot happier about having him if we had a starting PF to go with him. I, like all other Suns fans, don't want him starting at PF. Really wish we could get a defensive PF and let Hedo play SF and bring Hill off the bench with the rest of the mob.


No, I'm pretty sure I like hill as a starter. I'm also ok with turkoglu as the starting power forward. He'll be like a better version of Diaw. The suns now have four 3pt shooters with lopez.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes because that's what we need is another Diaw. We don't need a soft 3pt shooting PF. That's why we have Frye. We need a PF that can play in the post (offensively AND defensively) and hit the glass.

I don't care if Hedo is 6 10 because he doesn't play like it.Diaw atleast could play in the post against some teams. He had great footwork and had some solid post moves. Hedo does not. He doesn't have the strength to back anyone down and he always goes to a fadeaway.

Like I said I like Hedo, I've wanted him here for awhile. His game fits well but NOT as a PF. I'd rather have Nash, Jrich, Hedo, PF, Lopez with Dragic, Dudley, Hill, Childress, and Frye coming off the bench. We really need to try and consolidate a bit. Trade maybe Clark and Warrick for a PF. Jrich, Hedo, Dudley, Hill, Clark, Warrick and Childress all play overlapping roles.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> I'd rather have Nash, Jrich, Hedo, PF, Lopez with Dragic, Dudley, Hill, Childress, and Frye coming off the bench. We really need to try and consolidate a bit.


They gave Hakim Warrick $18 mil so they have to at least try him in that role, right? I know he hasn't proven he can be that player yet in his career, but guys like Diaw, Hill, Raja Bell, and Brian Skinner were on their way out of the league until Nash made respectable players out of them. Give him a chance. What do they have to lose? They're not winning the title with this team otherwise.


----------

